# Completely Blown Away By Nubs.



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

I never saw Sam's original bomb threat. So I got completely blind sided. Sam destroyed me ... the hardest I've ever been hit. I even emailed Doc Stogie to try to figure out the origin. I saw Sam's signature, but I was like its no way these came directly from him!! Believe it or not this is my first box of cigars ever. People always tell stories about thier first ... I will never forget mine. I couldn't resist lighting one up. Got an ATL herf going down next week I will be sure to spread the Nub love. Thanks Sam!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

very sweet hit!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

that's sweet !!!... enjoy the nub !!!..


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

seriuos nubbage there


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

How many is Sam taking out! That is freaking sweet! And your first box, yeah you will never forget that!


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

wow... sweet hit..sam is the MAN


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

That is just great!! Those Connie's look delicious :dribble:


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

That's awesome!


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

WOW!!!!..:dribble:....those look so good!!! Sam is causing some major damage. I hope you enjoy your first box.


----------



## Hazmat (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice nub hit.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

great job by sam!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

another great hit


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Sam is the NUB man!!

Outstanding!!!!!!!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Good job!!


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

That's some good stuff there!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is very sweet!!! Another great hit there!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Yet another great Nub Hit!!!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

Nub missles still blowin people up gotta love it


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

thats got me geeking for a nub myself!! nice hit


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice Nub destruction.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

And the NUb hits keep going and going...


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

first box? that's awesome  enjoy....


----------



## Cowboyjeans (Feb 27, 2008)

Quite generous there. I have only smoked the cameroons, I am gonna need to try a conneticut.


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice hit... 

I guess we'll see you wearing that Nub cap at the herf


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

aracos said:


> Nice hit...
> 
> I guess we'll see you wearing that Nub cap at the herf


You can bet your life on it ....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow first box??? Great start!


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

Damn, Sam it just DESTROYING people! Awesome sight...

And congrats on your first box!


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice Hit!!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow Great Hit .............Sam is throwing his weight around here


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats great,another nub bomb!!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

haha zion got hit too! good going! those connecticuts are great!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow awesome


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Sam, you da man, Brother!! :redface:


----------



## ratpak-cl (Aug 3, 2008)

I have yet to try one, gonna have to give it a go.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Man Nice Hit Brother


----------

